# Mint Condition 1989 Maxima



## spm588 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey,

I recently received a 1989 Maxima in mint condition from my grandparents. The car is in supreme condition. I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to enhance the car's performance. I am only 16 yrs old and I only have my permit so I was hoping to do some things before I start driving. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Step #1 is to LEARN TO DRIVE.

I'm not trying to say that rudely, but I've got $30k+ in mods on my car, yet I still get blown away at the auto X courses by guys in bone stock 85 civics that know how to drive..

the last thing you need at this point in life is more power. As we all know, power corrupts. trust me when I say this- the last thing you need is a stack of tickets on your record from street racing and doing stupid stuff in the car because you were showing off to someone. I'm 26 and married, and my insurance is still INSANE from when I was doing stupid stuff a couple years ago. That $80 speeding ticket isn't just $80. It will end up costing you over $3000 in higher insurance in the 3 years its on your driving record, PLUS the $80 for the ticket, PLUS the court costs, etc etc.
I've even found it hard to get into some jobs because you'd be required to drive a company vehicle- which requires a clean driving record.


If you really want to drive the car, get a GOOD set of tires on it and some decent wheels. do a few suspension mods on it (springs and shocks), then find a local autocrossing club and get started with them. you'll learn more about car control and driving fast through them than you will anywhere else, and you'll be doing it SAFELY.

Since I started autoXing and doing open track events, I've noticed that I don't speed as much on the street, and when I do it's more sane. I used to be famous around home for doing 120+ in traffic.. now I hardly feel the need to go over 85-90 on the open road, even though I was doing 140+ on the track that morning.

okay, I'll shaddup now.. just learn to drive the car how it is right now BEFORE you start modding it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i hafta agree with matt.. he states really good points from experience.


----------



## Meaux (Jul 25, 2004)

Everything Matt said.......... pay attention.

What you really should do is sell me the car.....
I have an 89SE that I bought new, and now w/198K miles.
Don't you know it is very uncool for a 16yr. old to drive a 4dr.?

Just kiddin.........drive careful........


----------



## spm588 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone but I was kind of thinkin like looks wise not neccessarily performance. I want to change simple things, that are more like cosmetics. I was wondering if anyone knew a website thats good to get this stuff cheap. But thanks for the imput.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

appearance? there's really not that much out there for them. tint, wheels, clear corners, and body kits.

for your first couple years of driving, I'd highly recommend staying away from body kits. you WILL knock the front lip off a few times whether you think you're a good driver or not. 

anyway, check out courtesyparts.com for that stuff. they have decent selection on aftermarket parts and are pretty cheap for clear corners and such.


----------

